# Forgeworld Releases 2011-11-25



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

*CURS'D ETTIN*


> Renowned in dread Norscan sagas, the twin-headed, hulking Ettins are terrors of the high places. While of a similar stature to the lumbering giants of the Old World, a Curs’d Ettin can be easily identified by its singular deformities and cruel intellect. They are born, so it is said, of an ancient treachery against the Dark Gods themselves, for whom they reserve their most bitter hatred.
> 
> The Curs’d Ettin, designed by Edgar Skomorowski, is a full resin monster packed with amazing detail, from its grotesquely twisted form to the jagged chunk of warpstone clutched in one hand as a primitive weapon. Available to pre-order now for despatch in the week commencing 28th November, and experimental rules are available to download here, taken from the forthcoming Warhammer Forge Monstrous Arcana expansion book.



















Experimental rules available here


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd had images after Reading Rune Caller of a Steed of Shadows followed by a Suicide Character with Hellfire Blade, but I forgot the Steed of Shadows doesn't allow a Charge =(.

Poor rules, nice models.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Hmm, I'm not too sure on this one. It looks a bit... odd where the second "body" is attached.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like it. Reminds me of something from total recall.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Yeah.. not liking this model at all. A rare failure from FW.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

There's no doubting the quality of the sculpt, but I don't like it. I just can't put my finger on the reason why.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

I think it's cool. It's not totally butt-ugly as it's deformity makes it sligtly creepy. However, the model is a little boring as there aren't that many details so it seems a bit bare and unfinished. At least it does when you're putting FW's usual dilligence and attention to detail into account.

In short, decent model, but I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

Raawwwrrrrr! Fear my baby arm! hahaha


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Yah it looks more feeble then threatening.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

haha, yeah, it does remind me of something from Total Recall. Might see if I can get that dvd this weekend...


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, it creeps me the fuck out but :dunno:


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

As a model it is i'll be honest pretty bland. As a canvas though its pretty stunning. The right paintjob will make this thing look good.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

A great concept; I would buy this if the converter in me was not suggesting how great it would be to have my own unique giant.



stevey293 said:


> The right paintjob will make this thing look good.


It screams out tattoo me.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Im thinking more of a troll colour than the human skin tones its going to end up with.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I agree with the concensus here, too bland and just doesn't excite me like most FW releases do - but yes tatoos might be the way to go with it - so at least looking forward to seeing what people make from this as a start


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

I think im going to bite the bullet and give him a chance.


----------

